# Tapatalk not connecting...



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Trying to connect to the forum via Tapatalk fails either with just a spinning circle "Connecting to the Server" or it fails to log me in and when I try to log in, it tells me of a network error and to try again.

Accessing the website directly seems ok tho.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Test reply via Tapatalk...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No issues here


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Interesting. I am using the Android version via Verizon wireless. This is the only forum I am having issues with. I can connect to all others(I have 8 others I visit with Tapatalk).

When I try to get here with Tapatalk, it prompts me to log in and when I touch Log In, it tells me "Network Error, Please try again later. If I skip logging in and just try to view the sub-forums, all I get is a "loading" message and nothing loads.

It worked fine earlier this morning but since around noon(EST) it hasn't been working. Wondering if there is an issue with the routing on Verizon Wireless.

**EDIT**
So when I go to one of my other forums, I am now getting a Tapatalk message that says "Tapatalk Sign-On Service is currently unavailable." So it looks like it may be on Tapatalk's end.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok, so it seems to be an issue with the latest update to the Android Tapatalk version, which I updated to this morning. Seems quite a few are having issues.

Apparently the other forums I went to that looked like they were working, would not log me in either, but would load, hence why I thought they were working.

I had to hunt down the prior version of Tapatalk's apk and install it. The prior version works fine.

I am posting this from Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Same problem for me here. The other to forums I use it for seem to be working fine, though.

EDIT: Found a thread on Tapatalk's forums with others having the same problem. 
https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/no-access-to-forum-anymore-after-update.32385/


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

yep, not working for me either today


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Rolled back to last version, thank you titanium backup! 

Working perfect now.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Same problem for me here. The other to forums I use it for seem to be working fine, though.
> 
> EDIT: Found a thread on Tapatalk's forums with others having the same problem.
> https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/no-access-to-forum-anymore-after-update.32385/


Yea, that's the thread from which I got the previous version's apk.

Seems they have released an update that fixes this tho. I will try to update later and see if it works again.

**EDIT**

Yes, the latest update on the Google Play store(date 11/12/2015) seems to fix the issue.


----------

